# a mob of 50 attack walmart in GA



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am glad that I carry in Walmart but this is getting foolish on the thugster part. They could have been shot up for pulling a stupid stunt. Really, ripping a man out of the wheelchair can get you shot. I bet that man applies for a ccw today.
Black Mob Swarms Georgia Walmart to See 'How Much Damage' They Could Do


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Must be the white man's fault....


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Clearly it's profiling. What percent "black" were they?
They're dong soooooo much to further black peoples rights.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shoot them.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel bad for the decent law abiding black people out there because it is hard to distinguish them from these animals who prey on society. Maybe Obama should get his ass off of the golf course and show his misunderstood people some leadership before things deteriorate further.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I feel bad for the decent law abiding black people out there because it is hard to distinguish them from these animals who prey on society. Maybe Obama should get his ass off of the golf course and show his misunderstood people some leadership before things deteriorate further.
> 
> GW


I'm pretty sure Obama doesn't understand "his people". He isn't even - in what used to be politically correct terminology - an American *****.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

And if police respond.... they are fearful THEY will get jailed.

Maybe Target will build outdoor practice ranges so you can warm up before you shop.....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

CW said:


> Maybe Target will build outdoor practice ranges so you can warm up before you shop.....


sad.....have to do a function check before entering a store nowadays.

and they wonder why white folks walk to the other side of the street when they see a group of Black kids roaming around....are you a "racist' if you make an informed decision based on your exposure to prior similar scenarios? ..... or are you just looking to cover your own [email protected]@?


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

The link says 


> The group of about 50 blacks ransacked the Macon Walmart causing an estimated $2,000 in damage, all in an effort to "*see how much damage*" they could wreak.


50 of them caused $2000 in damage? They weren't trying very hard... that's only $40.00 EACH!


----------



## almanor (Jun 15, 2013)

So, just a question, I'm serious here, what would happen if 50 -100 Walmart patrons were angry enough to grab a baseball bat and put a stop to this crap? I don't ccw, besides living in the socialist republic of california I don't feel I am a good candidate. When I get pissed I tend to go off and am afraid of a gun under this scenario. But I could see myself picking up a convenient 2x4 or something and laying out a couple of thugs, 
would I get arrested for interfering with their freedom of rioting?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They seem to be unwittingly setting the stage for something very bad that no one is going to be happy about. At some point there will be a reckoning, and I doubt it will work out well for those involved.

GW


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I feel bad for the decent law abiding black people out there because it is hard to distinguish them from these animals who prey on society. Maybe Obama should get his ass off of the golf course and show his misunderstood people some leadership before things deteriorate further.
> 
> GW


I feel the same about decent law abiding white people. I don't know if they're the next animal that may try something. I'm glad I carry!


----------



## Popeye77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Obama's sons


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

muckaleewarrior said:


> I feel the same about decent law abiding white people. I don't know if they're the next animal that may try something. I'm glad I carry!


Are you jealous? Envious for your lack of opportunity?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you jealous? Envious for your lack of opportunity?


You have no clue.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

almanor said:


> would I get arrested for interfering with their freedom of rioting?


Nah, it's called your: "Freedom of Expression"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

muckaleewarrior said:


> You have no clue.


Oh, I do. I do.
You just don't understand what I wrote.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

muckaleewarrior said:


> I feel the same about decent law abiding white people. I don't know if they're the next animal that may try something. I'm glad I carry!


If I touched a nerve I apologize. Obviously my point was that a minority of assholes gets the headlines while the majority of non assholes gets the grief for the minorities stupidity.

GW


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh, I do. I do.
> You just don't understand what I wrote.


You're the one that didn't understand my response and I don't have time to break it down to you right now. It's OK though.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

shaolin said:


> I am glad that I carry in Walmart but this is getting foolish on the thugster part. They could have been shot up for pulling a stupid stunt. Really, ripping a man out of the wheelchair can get you shot. I bet that man applies for a ccw today.
> Black Mob Swarms Georgia Walmart to See 'How Much Damage' They Could Do


Real tough. Pulling that crap with an elderly person. I wish I had been there. I do carry at walmart and everywhere else legal. Even with 50 of them take out the leader and the rest run like roaches. People do have a right to defend themselves.



SouthernBoy said:


> Shoot them.


I dont know if i would go that far ( at least to say it on a public forum) but lets think here
1, 50 less liberal voters for the future
2 countless dollars saved from the various run ins with the law they will have based on previous action
3 I am sure more than half are on the dole so there is the tax savings
4 now when you figure each of these "people" could reproduce 4-6 "children" more likely than not to do the same thing and then each of them could do the same thing its astronomical the savings over 50 years
5 also all the crimes and victims they wont have.



Popeye77 said:


> Obama's sons


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

bluedog46 said:


> Real tough. Pulling that crap with an elderly person. I wish I had been there. I do carry at walmart and everywhere else legal. Even with 50 of them take out the leader and the rest run like roaches. People do have a right to defend themselves.
> 
> I dont know if i would go that far ( at least to say it on a public forum) but lets think here
> 1, 50 less liberal voters for the future
> ...


Being rowdy and acting like fools is not grounds for lethal force in my book. It is a small show of what can happen at a moments notice when these stupid kids get a dumb idea that spreads quickly through their facebook, twitter, or instagram. I highly doubt that this will be the last we will see of this BS since the only arrest was the idiot that came back for his lost cell phone.

GW


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

goldwing said:


> Being rowdy and acting like fools is not grounds for lethal force in my book. It is a small show of what can happen at a moments notice when these stupid kids get a dumb idea that spreads quickly through their facebook, twitter, or instagram. I highly doubt that this will be the last we will see of this BS since the only arrest was the idiot that came back for his lost cell phone.
> 
> GW


I think pulling that guy out of that cart was. 50 thugs running around attacking people? I am sure many decent people would be in fear for their lives.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

The idiot who retrieved his phone and was arrested sure has that "Black Sneer" down pat....that'll serve him well in the future.
His future in prison.


----------

